# Personal question Se or Si?



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello. So I'm in doubt if I use Se or Si, and I thought maybe you could help, if you want obviously.

So I have read all those descriptions, but it feels like I use both, or I use one but nothing else fits. For example, I believed I used low Ne, as I like new experiences and things because of what they could mean or could give to my life, I am careful with what I don't know and feel stressed if I have to take care of something like that, but being high Si did not fit, only the fact that I'm idealistic to sensory experiences, like this film makes me feel this way because of the past, like how Harry Potter or LOTR films makes me feel like winter, snow and Christmas. Also, I could see evidence that I use Se, as if observing the environment and acting as needed, not really remembering what I learned from past experiences, only how it all worked out and what should I probably be careful about, also I did not learn from school experiences, I was the one who always came a bit not prepared or who pulled an all-nighter to finish things, well, but this actually has reasoning behind it. But I do not believe low Ni could fit, neither any XSXP types, high Ti or Fi.

If you like you could ask me your questions, but some people mentioned that describing pictures may be a good indication of which one do you use, so if you don't mind I will be doing it. I picked them myself, if this is not a problem. I took pictures from https://www.flickr.com/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pnullsti/15605044401/ It is an art piece. How I feel about these? I don't really like abstract art, still, I believe in being free to express yourself in art firstly for yourself, but at the same time I've been burned by doing this, maybe it's ok when you have no thoughts on being professional, only doing it for your enjoyment, because the world I lived did not appreciate us doing it, and some part of me still remembers that and what I have experienced. I don't know, I think it's complicated, I will not be able to express my feelings in a foreign language to me.

In general, piece is beautiful, it has harmony and color balance, you have deep dark blue and red screaming at you, but it does not disturb your eyes. It looks to be like it shows a city in the summer, full of greens, flower buds and street lights. Or maybe that's an angry red dragon, if you are a child 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/35824316223/in/explore-2017-08-17/ This place is so beautiful, I wish I could be there, taking photos of it, or maybe living there, so I could take a walk in nature with my dog and be there in 30 minutes. It's sad to think that somebody was living there some time ago, and now all that's left from his or her home is just ruins. This makes me think about home, and what it means, to me, what it means in general. It's YOUR own place, where you can feel safe and have everything your human life needs. I could see myself walking there, knowing where I can go and where it is not safe, or not even trying somewhere because I would be afraid to be hurt. I wonder if this picture is edited, because those colors look so nice.

Here is my recent questionnaire http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1116738-si-fe-se-fi.html


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

When I first read this post I was thinking you were ISFJ.

But when I read your questionnaire it just reminded me too much of ISFP. And ISFPs ar known for not being able to type themselves.

I'd say ISFP and why is it confusing. Because like you said you act in the environment as needed, so you se yourself do different things each time in different environments, so you might not know which type you are because you don't always do one thing (Se) all the time, so you say "Idk, it depends on the situation" when you are asked what do you usually do. If you trust your actions in the moment more than you trust the actions you've done in the past that's also a good sign of Se. I say ISFP because your your responses t the questionnaire.

Socionics might help clear things up.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Lord Pixel said:


> Because like you said you act in the environment as needed, so you se yourself do different things each time in different environments, so you might not know which type you are because you don't always do one thing (Se) all the time, so you say "Idk, it depends on the situation" when you are asked what do you usually do. If you trust your actions in the moment more than you trust the actions you've done in the past that's also a good sign of Se. I say ISFP because your your responses t the questionnaire.
> 
> Socionics might help clear things up.


Yeah, like if you do not find a home, just use anything else lying there to hit that nail. I will never be the one who says Oh, this is for that use only

Yeah, I always say that I need to learn the rules and how you do stuff, but not that I will be able to recall them, I think it's more to be confident in that place, environment, to be confident in what I do, to learn to do things like reflex. 

I think the problem is I do not trust myself to make actions and decisions on the spot, what if I will mess up, what if I will make a wrong decision, what if I make a decision and forget to think about something that will have an impact on those actions or actions will make it on that thing? 

Yeah, at some point I have been into Socionics, ready to dive into, but somehow I think I got carried away, I probably need to get back to it.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Agniete said:


> Yeah, like if you do not find a home, just use anything else lying there to hit that nail. I will never be the one who says Oh, this is for that use only
> 
> Yeah, I always say that I need to learn the rules and how you do stuff, but not that I will be able to recall them, I think it's more to be confident in that place, environment, to be confident in what I do, *to learn to do things like reflex. *
> 
> ...


That, sounds very Se. Being able to do things like reflex means you are very connected to your body, this might seem like something that's just human and normal to everybody, but it is not, if you are very grounded and connected to your environment and find fascination in your environment and in everyday things you might be an Se user. And yea like you said in the otehr topic, I think alot of S types don't want to be S's because this site claims they are boring, when in reality they are probably more Ss just doing things outside then being on this website trying to figure out WHY they do thing lol, us Ns want to know the WHY in everything. Se users are like, just do!


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Lord Pixel said:


> That, sounds very Se. Being able to do things like reflex means you are very connected to your body, this might seem like something that's just human and normal to everybody, but it is not, if you are very grounded and connected to your environment and find fascination in your environment and in everyday things you might be an Se user. And yea like you said in the otehr topic, I think alot of S types don't want to be S's because this site claims they are boring, when in reality they are probably more Ss just doing things outside then being on this website trying to figure out WHY they do thing lol, us Ns want to know the WHY in everything. Se users are like, just do!


And how about represet Se, that has a broken spirit, done some stupid stuff and is afraid to get into wrong stuff again?


----------

